# Did I make right decision to euthanize 4yr budgie? Cholesterol tumor.



## myersljennifer (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi.

I had two budgies (boy & girl) for 4.5 years (their age) now. I treated them as my children. They had a massive cage to fly in, and out of, too. I noticed my girl was lethargic & puffed up 2 days ago. The following day, she had a black stringy substance with a yellow ball attached to the bottom (sort of wet popcorn looking). It fell off. I took her to the emergency vet that same day. The doctor said she was almost positive she had a tumor caused by cholesterol and too much seed in her diet. She said the tumor was large, and that she probably had it for a long time now. She mentioned a hernia as well but could not confirm without xray which she said would be difficult.

She said it was terminal. She was not comfortable performing surgery to remove the tumor, or fix hernia (if that existed), especially since she was already sick. That she likely wouldn't survive. I chose to euthanize after asking at least 50 times about the options. It breaks my heart knowing that I caused this. 

Should I have taken her to other vets for analysis? Should I have tried a holistic approach to improve or heal her (tumor's aren't recognized as something naturally diminished of course)? Should I have brought her home to see if she perked up after a few days? Is it possible she was pregnant? They mated daily. The round ball was not an egg. She has never passed an egg. Would she have had any quality of life? Should I have taken her to doctor that would perform surgery, risking death? The alternative would be death anyhow.

Any thoughts will be helpful. I'm sort of alone in this.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies, very sorry to hear of your bird's passing. The only thing we can do as owners is strive to be as informed and knowledgeable about thing's as possible. You did the right thing for your terminally ill little bird, by following the advice of a professional, and releasing her from her pain. I hope you will not continue to feel guilt and torture yourself, you sound as if you have been a good owner, and gone out of your way to provide a happy life for your bird's. We have a lot of great nutritional info here that you can take advantage of, and lot's of other great info on budgies/budgie ownership too.

Sorry again for your little bird's passing...:hug:


----------



## myersljennifer (Nov 29, 2015)

Jonah said:


> Welcome to talk budgies, very sorry to hear of your bird's passing. The only thing we can do as owners is strive to be as informed and knowledgeable about thing's as possible. You did the right thing for your terminally ill little bird, by following the advice of a professional, and releasing her from her pain. I hope you will not continue to feel guilt and torture yourself, you sound as if you have been a good owner, and gone out of your way to provide a happy life for your bird's. We have a lot of great nutritional info here that you can take advantage of, and lot's of other great info on budgies/budgie ownership too.
> 
> Sorry again for your little bird's passing...


Your words are appreciated, so much. I've tried to be the best I can be. It's tough but Kiwi (boy) is my main conern now, not myself.

Thank you! Everybody in the forums have been so helpful. I'm so grateful.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's the hardest thing to have to make that decision and I know ideally, we'd all hope that our beloved pets would pass naturally when their time came. 
Having to make a decision like this is heartbreaking, but you took your budgie to get help and when the opinion of that help was offering the solution they felt was the kindest, you did the only thing you could do, and took that advice. 

I hope you will feel better about your decision given some time. Sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's never easy to make the decision to help one of our beloved pets move on in their journey and it's doubly difficult when it happens quickly as it did in your case. :hug: I'm very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.

You definitely did the right thing in choosing to end your little one's suffering and pain. You acted selflessly and out of love for your budgie and you should not second-guess your decision. You made the best decision possible at the time with the information you had and that is all one can expect from oneself. Please try to remember the good times with your budgie and don't dwell on the sadness of the ending. If you need to talk, you can feel free to send me a Private Message - I will be here to support you through this difficult time.

It is because of Love we Grieve
and
Because of Love we are also comforted
in our Sorrow

In Memories, may you find Healing
In Time, may you find Peace
In the Power of Love, may you find Comfort.​
Fly High and Free little one -- Rest In Peace.*


----------



## myersljennifer (Nov 29, 2015)

Therm said:


> It's the hardest thing to have to make that decision and I know ideally, we'd all hope that our beloved pets would pass naturally when their time came.
> Having to make a decision like this is heartbreaking, but you took your budgie to get help and when the opinion of that help was offering the solution they felt was the kindest, you did the only thing you could do, and took that advice.
> 
> I hope you will feel better about your decision given some time. Sorry for your loss. xx


It really is the hardest, and you're right. That is the goal. Thank you, Therm. Your words have been helpful to me. I'm so glad I joined this forum.


----------



## myersljennifer (Nov 29, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *It's never easy to make the decision to help one of our beloved pets move on in their journey and it's doubly difficult when it happens quickly as it did in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faery, you're amazing! I will be okay, especially after receiving so much support and insight here. It's truly a blessing. My concern is Kiwi (boy) now. I have to be strong for him. I am focusing on the positives. I've removed all negative photos etc etc from the last two days and asked those around me not to bring it up.

Thank you again. ??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are most welcome and the offer stands.
Please feel free to contact me privately at any time. :hug:*


----------



## myersljennifer (Nov 29, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *You are most welcome and the offer stands.
> Please feel free to contact me privately at any time.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, and those two question marks at the end of my message were meant to be hearts, hah. Sorry about that. <3 <3 <(^.^)> ?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 
It's never easy to make such a heartbreaking decision. When you do, it is for the best, to end your little one's suffering so she can be free and whole again. You did it for her and there's nothing that shows your love to her like letting her pass on, free of pain and discomfort. 
Don't regret it, it was the right decision, I know it. 
She is with the stars now. Rest in peace, little girl :hug:


----------

